
Show HN: Contributor Ninja – help open source projects - netgusto
https://contributor.ninja/
======
africajam
nice project. Would you like to explain a bit about how it works?

~~~
svensauleau
Author here
([https://twitter.com/svensauleau](https://twitter.com/svensauleau)), sorry
for the delay. Contributor.ninja uses a predefined list of open-source
projects and fetch the beginner-friendly issues.

Currently the projects are from the JavaScript community (just added PHP btw)
which I know well.

